# Pipe Hash



## mal_crane (Feb 16, 2008)

*Making Pipe Hash :*

Although pipe hash is generally thought of as being somewhat unhealthy dude to the carcinogens, it will sure do the trick while you're waiting for your next harvest. I tend to give my pipes a good cleaning at least a couple times a year and why waste the thc and small chunks of weed that fall through and cling to the insides of your pipes . It's easy to make pipe hash and it's a step up from smoking resin, IMO. To make pipe hash you will need:

90%+ Isopropyl Alcohol
A few of your more clogged pipes
1 large container
1 small glass custard dish or bowl

Your first step will be separating the resin from your pipes. To do this, take your large container (I usually use a large travel mug) and place the piece to be cleaned inside it. Fill the mug with the isopropyl alcohol so that it covers the pipe. Gently swish the pipe around in the alcohol. _NOTE* It may take a day or two for all of the resin to loosen from the pipe._ During this time swirl your pipe in the alcohol every few hours to help it loosen the resin. Q-tips work well to separate any remaining resin from your pipe. Continue using this process for each piece until all your pipes are clean and you have a mug full of resin and alcohol. Now take your glass custard dish or bowl and pour your resin / alcohol mixture to the top and leave uncovered. If you have some of the mixture left over, set it aside with a cover where it won't be spilled. The alcohol will now begin to evaporate from the dish. Continue to refill the glass dish until all of the mixture has been used. If you need to add fresh alcohol to the mug to get all of the resin out you can. As the alcohol evaporates, scrape the resin from the sides of the dish back into the solution. When all the alcohol has evaporated, leaving a sticky resin substance, you have created 'pipe hash'. Roll it around into a ball or block and smoke.

*NOTE* It would be best to smoke out of a vaporizer to limit the amount of carcinogens inhaled.*


----------



## DeathPanx420 (Feb 17, 2008)

haha its a high lol


----------



## Hick (Feb 17, 2008)

...ick!!!...


----------



## POTUS (Feb 17, 2008)

After decades of playing the Trumpet and opening the spit valve to clear it, the thought of purposefully smoking the combined spit from each of the previous users gags me. I clean my smoking pipes after each use and throw the remains in the trash.

Hick, I'm with you man...


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 17, 2008)

I would think the isopropyl alcohol would kill any germs and microbes. Sorry guys, I'm not usually one for smoking resin, but sometimes you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## headband (Feb 17, 2008)

ya got to do what you got to do, is spend on of your hard earned money on a sac, I would never resort to smoking anything that resemble resin.


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 17, 2008)

When you are layed off you do what you can to save on green if you don't have a place to grow your own ...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 21, 2008)

mmm ill hit resin if im really desperate for a smoke lol


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks Mal Crane guess the guys were alittle tough on your DIY pipe hash guide , i personally am put in situtation all the time where i gotta smoke resin i usually just scrape the bowl after packing a good 100 bowls in there , its like pieces of weed dust melted together ha...

anyways good info! GG


----------



## jomchimpo (Apr 22, 2009)

I've started cleaning my pipes in this fashion for a few months now and after each time I pour the remains in a bowl and let it build up. The best way to enjoy this stuff is to stuff it inside a large bowl of sheesha and pass it around, it'll burn real slow and all smoking will get a pretty strong stone.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 22, 2009)

mal_crane said:
			
		

> I would think the isopropyl alcohol would kill any germs and microbes. Sorry guys, I'm not usually one for smoking resin, but sometimes you got to do what you got to do.



You would be much better off with the stems and fan leafs of the DP WW male plant.  Both are abnormally high in thc content.


----------



## Misty_Mountain_Hop420 (May 19, 2009)

idk why most you are against smoking resin, it gets you stoned so whats the problem

i just boil my pipes, then scrape out the resin from the small pot i used and roll em up into balls, it gets me stoned, and im satisfied


----------

